# web cam in Africa



## toddboucher (Dec 28, 2006)

http://live.wildlife.wavelit.net/451OK Ithink it at a watering hole. real neet.


----------



## cardfan (Dec 30, 2006)

very cool, and it's not stationary...i actually saw it rotating today...it appears to be near a lodge of some sort...i've yet to see any game on it...couple of birds though...


----------



## Judge (Dec 30, 2006)

*Keep checking*

I've seen lions with a carcas, hippos, rhinos, and all types of deer stuff


----------



## Tombuster (Dec 31, 2006)

i checked it out this morning and saw wildebeast and an elephant. my daughter thought it was rather cool.


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Dec 31, 2006)

Thats neat, I saw it rotating too. Something in the water, I think it was a black panther, transplanted from GA of course.


----------



## jbi1104 (Jan 1, 2007)

nice


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm seeing a night shot and what would appear to be unidentified flying objects...all I can think is that it is the reflection of Bat eyes as they fly to and fro eating bugs.  Must be an infrared camera set up!   Watch long enough and bright lights fly across the screen in no particular flight path...


----------



## cardfan (Jan 4, 2007)

the bats were very active around dusk/late afternoon...


----------



## JSnake (Jan 5, 2007)

When the cape buffalo roll in, they will cover the whole screen.  Then, one of the big dominant bulls will stand right in front of the camera and stare at it


I like to leave it on all day and listen to it.


----------



## Jriley (Jan 5, 2007)

I saw some lions and a hyena fighting over a cape buffalo kill the other night. Earlier that day I saw the pride feeding on the dead buffalo. I've yet to see an elephant though.


----------



## Tombuster (Jan 5, 2007)

The elephant I saw on there was not at the watering hole. It was during the day and the thing was standing in a mud puddle. Oh yea, it was definately a bull to.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 6, 2007)

a herd of antelope...approx 30 females and younguns and 1 male w/ impressive spiral horns...must be in the heat of the day, they are all seeking the shaded areas.


----------



## cardfan (Jan 6, 2007)

a couple of lioness' in a patch of woods at 1020 am...also caught a giraffe yesterday about 11am...


----------



## huntfishkill (Jan 6, 2007)

from a site called africam.com , this is the only live cam they have but the others update every minute or so. there are some lioness' on it right now. oh wait....  the camera man panned over and there was a safari jeep driving by, it scared off the lioness'. o well


----------



## cardfan (Jan 6, 2007)

anyone know where it is..i've seen it pan around and caught a glimpse of a lodge or something in the background...seen some vehicles drive by from time to time...i figure it to be about 7 hours ahead of us...anyone know?


----------



## huntfishkill (Jan 6, 2007)

elephant on it now


----------



## huntfishkill (Jan 6, 2007)

This is on africam's site about this specific camera

Nkorho Pan is a natural water hole in the prestigious Sabi Sands Private Game Reserve, in South Africa. Nkorho pan is named after Nkorho bush Lodge which gets it name from the Shangaan derivative for the call of the yellow-billed hornbill, a common and unusual looking bird from this area.

I gather that the lodge is the Nkorho bush Lodge


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 6, 2007)

This is neat


----------



## huntfishkill (Jan 6, 2007)

giraffe at the waterhole right now. funny how he had to maneuver to get down that far to the water!


----------



## Al33 (Jan 7, 2007)

Lot's of animals, but the camera man or woman will lot let it be still long enough to enjoy it.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 7, 2007)

*Finally*

saw a wildebeest this morning about 10. First thing I have caught on there since I have been checking it


----------



## justducky (Jan 7, 2007)

it was great a whole family of baboons (?) were on.  there was a baby it was so cute!!  then the wildbeast came in.  i am hooked to this!!


----------



## elvis*tcb (Jan 9, 2007)

there is  a lion on right now


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 9, 2007)

a herd of Wildebeast's earlier and then a Lion ran them off to go to the watering hole...Earlier this am was 4 Giraffe's...this is better then National Geographic...this is in real time...quite a nice lodge as well...comes complete with helicopter.  I'm hooked as well!


----------



## Al33 (Jan 9, 2007)

justducky said:


> it was great a whole family of baboons (?) were on.  there was a baby it was so cute!!  then the wildbeast came in.  i am hooked to this!!



I got to see the baboons, giraffes, and others I do not know the names of, and like you, I am hooked on this African camera.  Really a lot of fun to check in on. Kind of like hunting from a stand waiting to see what pops up.


----------



## ray97303 (Jan 9, 2007)

toddboucher said:


> http://live.wildlife.wavelit.net/451OK Ithink it at a watering hole. real neet.



Thanks for listing this site!


----------



## Thunder (Jan 9, 2007)

This pretty cool. All I have seen are the bats or whatever is flying by.....got on it about 6pm and it's 8pm now. My son won't let me turn it off till he sees something.

About a half hour ago some monkey's went hysterical. Sounded like something was chasing them and caught one. Man, if I ever heard a noise like that monkey was making in the woods at night i would have a heart attack!!!


----------



## ray97303 (Jan 9, 2007)

We need to have more web cam sites like this one!


----------



## cardfan (Jan 10, 2007)

nice antelope standing broadside at 9:10 am


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jan 12, 2007)

Check it out there is a bunch of everything now


----------



## toddboucher (Jan 12, 2007)

Ive found that between 9-11:30AM is my best time for viewing, what's everyones best times. When I get back from lunch around 12:30 its dark.


----------



## ray97303 (Jan 12, 2007)

lions sleeping right now


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 12, 2007)

ray97303 said:


> lions sleeping right now



They're getting active now... what a yawn !!

This is just too kool !!



I'm "ADDICTED" !!!


----------



## Baby Girl (Jan 13, 2007)

Interesting sights and sounds


----------



## Mr W. (Jan 13, 2007)

Been watchin bout an hour and ain't seen nutin. Just a bunch of bugs. Whats a good time to watch?


----------



## ray97303 (Jan 13, 2007)

Mr W. said:


> Been watchin bout an hour and ain't seen nutin. Just a bunch of bugs. Whats a good time to watch?



I watched lions yesterday. It was dark there and  a few days before that it was also dark there and I watched Geese! Mostly all you will hear is interesting sounds.


----------



## Mr W. (Jan 14, 2007)

Looks like a different hole this morning.


----------



## ray97303 (Jan 14, 2007)

Lion on there right now!


----------



## ray97303 (Jan 14, 2007)

Anyone interested! Lions on there right now!


----------



## carolyne (Jan 14, 2007)

*1-14-2007*

 It is 12:35 pm here and 7:40pm there and the watering hole  was full of lions and other animals. This is awesome Thank You  for  sharing this web site with us ..I am totally  fascinated.


----------



## ray97303 (Jan 14, 2007)

It is at night there! It looks like the same lions at the pond.


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Jan 14, 2007)

Theres a lion drinking water, you can hear him lapping it up. Cool


----------



## justducky (Jan 14, 2007)

they have zoomed way in on the lion WOW!!


----------



## flyingt (Jan 15, 2007)

http://www9.nationalgeographic.com/ngm/wildcamafrica/index.html
this is another site that has a webcam in africa. It is out of service for some reason but it is neat.


----------



## ray97303 (Jan 15, 2007)

Something big in the distants! Looks like a herd of elephants


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 16, 2007)

*TTT*

I'm putting the link to the top 'cause this is so good!  This oughta be "WEBPAGE of the YEAR"!!

web cam in Africa 

http://live.wildlife.wavelit.net/451OK


----------



## cardfan (Jan 16, 2007)

next time you want an afternoon nap on a saturday...just open this up and turn up some volume on it....great sounds of the wild come across this thing....just like napping under your favorite tree stand....


----------



## Matt Jones (Jan 17, 2007)

have yet to see anything.


----------



## Chuck Martin (Jan 18, 2007)

I saw some wart hogs


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 18, 2007)

Night time there and just bug noises, the kind that may creep ya out !


----------



## ray97303 (Jan 18, 2007)

cardfan said:


> next time you want an afternoon nap on a saturday...just open this up and turn up some volume on it....great sounds of the wild come across this thing....just like napping under your favorite tree stand....



True! Some great sounds of the great African outdoors!Also no telling what you will see when you click onto the web page.


----------



## Thunderbeardjr (Jan 19, 2007)

this is so cool


----------



## toddboucher (Jan 19, 2007)

Ive been to Kenya 4 times on mission trips,we would always take one day a go on a safari in Kanya and Tanzania. I would love someday to hunt Africa.


----------



## Mr W. (Jan 20, 2007)

Lots and Lots of willderbeast on right now.


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 20, 2007)

showing some gazelles up close right now


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 20, 2007)

shdw633 said:


> showing some gazelles up close right now


and gazelles grunting


----------



## ray97303 (Jan 21, 2007)

Today, I saw a nice lodge while the camera was rotating. Also the camera appears to be in some sort of tree house.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 30, 2007)

pretty quiet out there right now


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 30, 2007)

On Sat morning (our time, 1/27) we saw the camera stay with 2 playful zebras, then switch to gazelles just strollin' thru.  

http://live.wildlife.wavelit.net/451OK

Best time is still 7am to 12 noon, or sunup over there, which is about 11pm our time


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 31, 2007)

Elephants on right now...  10:20am


----------



## THREEJAYS (Feb 2, 2007)

I just went to it and it said the video was pirated


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 5, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> I just went to it and it said the video was pirated




Yep, if you followed the link that came up...

http://www.wavelit.com

you could get the camera back at:

http://www.wavelit.com/?ch=Wildlife&sh=africam


Here's the info on the camera site we've all been viewing. (I'm glad I caught it again )

We pioneered the live web cam industry in Africa back in 1998 with the broadcast of live images from some of the wildest places on the continent. This was a world first and fast gained popularity world wide. Technology has moved on and we are proud to bring you the first of our live streaming cameras on the Africam Wildlife Channel.

Nkorho Pan is a natural water hole in the prestigious Sabi Sands Private Game Reserve, in South Africa. Nkorho pan is named after Nkorho bush Lodge which gets it name from the Shangaan derivative for the call of the yellow-billed hornbill, a common and unusual looking bird from this area.


----------



## matthewsman (Feb 5, 2007)

*Y'all got my wife hooked on this*

I can be in the living room and hear the crickets chirping and know she's on it again....


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 5, 2007)

Also, (from Google maps) I got the mark on the actual location, in the NE part of South Africa...

You can check the map, satellite or hybrid (what is shown here) at:

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-24.35000038,31.04999924


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 5, 2007)

matthewsman said:


> I can be in the living room and hear the crickets chirping and know she's on it again....



Yep, the night time noises (on there now!) are something else!  No doubt your wife has checked between 9 and 11am, Donnie?  That's been the best...


----------



## THREEJAYS (Feb 6, 2007)

StriperAddict said:


> Yep, if you followed the link that came up...
> 
> http://www.wavelit.com
> 
> ...



Thanks I've missed it


----------

